# Natural wood amps & cabs - Let's see them!



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll start with my prized little posession!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Woodies are cool. :smile:

Love the bubinga!

He's is my Walnut boogie...










and Wreck Express clone...










I've also got a 5E3 Deluxe in a walnut cab and a Straub Cantus in striped mahogony, but don't have any pictures handy. 

Pete


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm about to start a cherry box for a Peavey bass amp that rattles the solder joints loose being in a combo box.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

NIKO, that Lonestar is insanely pretty. Bubinga, is that what it is?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Doesn't Pine count?*

Pete,
I love how your Express looks. Who did you get to build it for you?
Do you actually have a place where you can use it without the cops showing up?

I have plans to make a nice cabinet for my Liverpool that I built, but for now it is just pine (can't remember what wood the faceplate is but it is all stained to match). It's earned its place as my favorite amp ever so it should get something fancy soon (maybe purpleheart and maple):








Don't worry, the extra knob isn't a Master Volume. It's a Variable Voltage Regulator (perfect for making a Trainwreck playable indoors).

I assume we are only talking about wood outer shells for cabs, so I can't show my DC30 clone with only a purpleheart valence. You've all seen it before anyways, I'm sure.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

keto said:


> NIKO, that Lonestar is insanely pretty. Bubinga, is that what it is?


Thanks I love it...It's a one off by their custom shop...


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought there would be a lot more than this  

I personally love wood cabs and not just for looks but you get a certain sort of sonic improvement/quality to it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I started..... :wave:


and finished. 

Cherry with dovetails by hand 

Pulled it out of the cabinet below it


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I just picked up this one off the 'Bay to use with my Boogie & Wreck. A 1x12 Theile in solid mahogany :banana:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Cherry with dovetails by hand


Fantasitc work !! Those dovetails look airtight :bow:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Dave... considering that I have done any in 20 yrs.. and my handsaw sharpened about that long ago they turned out not too bad.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is my baby... Trinity TC-15 I built, and the pearwood cabinet with claro walnut front panel...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did you get the feet AJ?


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I guess there is nt that many in CA compared to what I see in the US.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ajcoholic said:


> Here is my baby... Trinity TC-15 I built, and the pearwood cabinet with claro walnut front panel...


AJ, I would like to strangle you, or failing that, move next door to you in hopes that I could tap your abilities a little. Nice work man.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nothing hard about that, just a machine cut dovetailed box with a back and front  But the natural colors of the walnut and pearwood look very nice to me.

Shoretyus - the feet are walnut blocks, with some rubber feet I picked up at Home Depot. 

I have a few other wood heads (my Stangray clone is in a Bubinga cab, I have a Trainwreck rocket clone in a cherry/maple head and I have a Bubinga 2x12 soeaker cab)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohh now I see it.. thanks....
How is the Shopquest coming... is it still a Visionquest ?


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is my wide chassis, 1x15, 1975 Mesa Boogie Mk1 Combo. The cab is Imbuya and was recently oiled (and buffed and oiled and buffed etc...) It has a very early S/N. 










And I have Trinity 5e3 in a this flame maple cab


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

I didnt know if i should put my pics in here but if anyone searches for wood cabs they will find this one so i will put mine up too


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my new baby, the picture really dont do this thing justice. It's look awsome, the wood is really dark, i'll try and take better pic in the sun or something.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That AC30 is gorgeous! 

Here's my latest "woody"...


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

zurn said:


> Here's my new baby, the picture really dont do this thing justice. It's look awsome, the wood is really dark, i'll try and take better pic in the sun or something.


Wow, that is just spectacular!


----------

